# Back pain or kidney pain?



## antelope07 (Aug 30, 2005)

Currently taking tren.  100mg/ml, daily.  My lower back is sore, how do oyu know if its muscular or not? it feels muscular..


----------



## Fashong (Aug 30, 2005)

Rub it, does it feel good or something like that?? lol


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 30, 2005)

I dont know what you mean, but i think its hypertrophy.


----------



## Fashong (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats what I meant, if its a sore muscle and you rub it and it feels good that probally indicates it is a muscle.  I am saying this because this is how I find out.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 30, 2005)

antelope07 said:
			
		

> Currently taking tren. 100mg/ml, daily. My lower back is sore, how do oyu know if its muscular or not? it feels muscular..


 when you say lower back do you mean you lower lat, or lower near the top of your glutes? If you stand up, hang your arms at your side with palms facing in front of you, your kidneys are at about the same height as your elbow. If the pain is not a sharp stabbing feeling it's probably not your kidneys.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 30, 2005)

that is good news, my pain is right above my butt, like just above where the waist is for my pants.
If this is the case, (sore back muscles) why do i keep getting sore muscle groups? earlier on it was my calves...wtf?
It has been 3 years since gear, and this is the second wek of my cycle.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 30, 2005)

antelope07 said:
			
		

> that is good news, my pain is right above my butt, like just above where the waist is for my pants.
> If this is the case, (sore back muscles) why do i keep getting sore muscle groups? earlier on it was my calves...wtf?
> It has been 3 years since gear, and this is the second wek of my cycle.


 what are you running?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 30, 2005)

The pumps I get in my lower back while I'm on get painful on my legs and back day.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 30, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> The pumps I get in my lower back while I'm on get painful on my legs and back day.


 That's what I was thinking. Are you on anything tha could dry your joints out?


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 30, 2005)

What can dry your joints out? oh shit...winny? I am taking winstrol
I put tiger balm on it, and that really helped so, does anyone else get, what seems to me to be paralyzing pain, i cant even stand up too comfortably to play my guitar.  I wanted to lift today but i am just going to bed early.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 30, 2005)

antelope07 said:
			
		

> What can dry your joints out? oh shit...winny? I am taking winstrol


 Yes winny has been known to dry your joints out.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 30, 2005)

I still dont think its anything structural, its muscular.  My shoulders and arms were sore in my first week too, now they are noticably bigger.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe you should eliminate a shoulders day if you haven't already...try working your front and side delts on chest day and leave at that.


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 31, 2005)

I went to sleep ealry, got a full nights rest and I feel better.  Not 100%, but alot better.  I'm lifting today so i will see what happens, if I hurt I will back off


----------

